# "Red" Hawkins - New AFC!



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I saw this yesterday and I agree, it is awesome!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Congratulations! That's fabulous to add another golden to the AFC list!


----------

